# 2017 Western Kentucky 2800 Acre Corn Field Harvest.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting BTO operation.

Regards, MIke


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That is one big field. Productive cropland here besides dry land wheat doesnt exist in that large of continuous acres.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

If I do math on this right 500K per combine and 250k per tractor and cart that is 3.5 million and that might be on lower end, hard to make that investment work with $3 corn. Farming for exercise


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Beav said:


> If I do math on this right 500K per combine and 250k per tractor and cart that is 3.5 million and that might be on lower end, hard to make that investment work with $3 corn. Farming for exercise


Sounds better than the guy with 500,000 in a combine and tractor and cart on 2000 acres. I assume these guys are putting 26,000 acres thru that 3.5 million (the video said 13,000 of corn and usually there is the same amount of beans). And corn hasn't been $3 in Kentucky for a long time, bumping $4 right now.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Not much further to the east the geography changes to more rolling ground and small fields. When we drive by some of those wide open spaces I usually tell Jeff "it sure would take me a long time to get that field raked and baled if it was in hay" :lol:

Shelia


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> Not much further to the east the geography changes to more rolling ground and small fields. When we drive by some of those wide open spaces I usually tell Jeff "it sure would take me a long time to get that field raked and baled if it was in hay" :lol:
> 
> Shelia


yeah, I remember spreading tripple super and potash in a double ezflow behind a WD-45 one summer on river bottom in wheat stubble. You could take a nap between one end of the field and the other. No shade and potash in the open sweat glands was not fun.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

EZ Flows were a painfully slow process back in the day. I don't miss those.

Regards, Mike


----------

